# Chemicals



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

So, I've got to move my tiels from my room because they are causing resperatory problems for me. I still keep them, I just can't sleep with them. Lol. I'm fine with that. I've been having to take in deep breaths like all of the time because I feel like I'm not getting enough air in.

Anyway, The main point is I want to move them to the living room. However, the living room is wide open and connected to the kitchen. Well, the kitchen is about 15 feet away. The real problem is that, in the kitchen we use things like Windex and Chorox to clean the counters and glass table. I wanted to know if the distance is far enough, can I move them down there?

If not, I can move them to the family room, but we don't really go there as much as the living room and my room, and I feel that they would start to feel neglected because I'm not in there as much as I would be in the other two rooms.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It sounds like your lungs are having a reaction to their dander. You might consider getting an air cleaner to help filter out the dander in the air, which will help with your breathing.


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok. How about moving the cage to the living room?


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

How about using white vinegar to clean? I have given up all other cleaners except ajax or comet. White vinegar in a spray bottle say 50/50 and it does a super job on the micro wave and stove and counters. And talk about clean windows! Oh ya bird cages too.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 1, 2010)

I 2nd the vinegar! I love it, just be careful using it on floors as it can strip the protective coating off. It's a natural disinfectant. I also use Lemon and Salt, vinegar and baking soda... 

I have all three birds in the living room (well, will soon once Littlefoot's out of quarantine).

The vinegar does a great, non-streaky job on glass as well!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The downside if if you have devloped a sensitivity to their dander it does not matter where the birds are kept.


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok. So my only choice really, is to buy a air purifier. Yikes. I don't think I have the money to buy one. How much is a good efficient, but cheap one?

I feel so dumb now....


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

True HEPA filters are the most effective. They come in different sizes, and some brands are more effective than others. Figure out how much area you want to cover and then check places like Lowes and Home Depot. They tend to have the good-but-cheap brands like Whirlpool, Honeywell, and Hunter. Sears has Kenmore which is also a good but cheap brand.

You'll need to vacuum the black pre-filter from time to time because it collects a LOT of tiel dust. This is what four cockatiels do to an 11"x16" filter in two weeks:










Your lungs have good reason to object to this!

Covering the cage at night and washing the cover every week will help cut down on the dust that's floating around during the night.


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow. That's REALLY disgusting. I can't believe I was breathing that!!!

Ok. I'm definetly getting an air filter. I already have a guy who I will be speaking to tomorrow. But, one last thing, no one has answered my original question. (I"m not saying I'm not grateful for all of the other great info you guys gave me, it really did help me). BU]ut is it still safe to put them in the living room? My mom said she will continue to only use the Comet, but only once in a while, just to make sure her counters are "clean" even though she said she will use the vinegar.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

My birds are in the living room which is like 15ft from the kitchen and they don't have a problem. The air purifier might actually help them too when your mom cleans.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Caution on the air purifier - do NOT get an ionizer. It's bad for you and worse for your birds.

There are some air purifiers that have an ionizing function that can be turned on and off. If you end up with one of these, keep the ionizer turned off.


----------



## Kaoru (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey Tielfan, why is a airfilter with ionizer bad for us/our tiels?
everywhere I look it says that it is better with the ionizer?
I want to buy one too, but would like to know why the ionizer is so bad before I buy one 

@ mpayjr: sorry I use your thread, but I didnt think it was necessary to make another one for just this question


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Some ionizers put ozone in the air. They also emit negative ions that do help trap the bigger particles floating around in the air, but breathing some ozone is the price you pay for that. On top of that, the ozone actually increases the amount of some undesirables like formaldehyde, see http://allergyclean.com/article-formaldehyde.htm

The ionizers that don't use ozone aren't very effective, see http://www.airpurifiers.com/air-purifier/ionizer.htm

Here are some bird-specific articles:
http://www.multiscope.com/hotspot/bird_breeders_lung.htm 
http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-diet-and-health/bird-nutrition/cagencookin-2005-03-01-20470.aspx
http://www.avianweb.com/ozonators.html


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow...that is disgusting...(the air purifier filter) I used to have 2 cockatiels and now I have 4 and I am changing out my air conditioner filter twice a month NOW...Before it was once every 6 weeks or so...I am also noticing that myself and my children are getting really conjested now...we all seem to be getting stuffy and it almost seems that our air is thicker to breathe...should I look into a air purifier as well?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes...if you have tiels, it would be in your best interest to have good air filters/purifiers.

I failed to do that and in 3/05 I would up in the ER with a collapsed lung, and on a respirator for almost 3 months....due to breathing the bird dander.


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow. Well, I'm going to try and get this one I found on craigslist. I'm going to check for the ionizing thing to. Also, I'm gonna bring them downstairs to the living room. I want to keep them as far away from where we sleep as possible. I want to be on the safe side.

Can someone tell me the symptoms of this allergic reactions?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

When the dander first started bothering me it was like a tickling feeling in my nose that made me sneeze when I was around the tiels. As it progressed it was harder to breath, and if I moved too fast I had a hard time catching my breath. If I even goe near a cockatoo, which has more dander than tiels I feel like I am being strangled and can't breathe.


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow. I feel like I'm being strangled and can't breathe if I'm in their room too long. If I have one on my shoulder in another room, I'm fine for a few hours BUt, being in the same room without a filter makes me feel horrible.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Ah....it sounds like your lungs are having a reaction to the tiels dander. Also check and clear your air conditioner filter a couple times a month.


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok. Thank you so much srtiels. You been so much help!


----------

